# Tutorial für Ortseingangsschild gesucht



## Mbtec (2. Januar 2006)

Hallo, ich habe hier im Forum und auch schon bei Google gesucht. Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Tutorial für ein Ortseingangsschild. Ich meine die gelben Schilder mit schwarzer Schrift die am Anfang eines Ortes stehen.

LG
Michael


----------



## zirag (2. Januar 2006)

Hallo und Wilkommen bei Tutorials.de
Also zu diesem Thema braucht man denk ich kein Tutorial. Schnapp dir dein Handbuch und leg los 
So schwer ist das nicht, so ein Schild zu machen ;-]

mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Mbtec (2. Januar 2006)

Danke für den Hinweis. Aber ich meine natürlich nicht das normale gelbe Schild sondern die Version die in einer Art Halter befestigt ist.

LG


----------



## Sven_Losonc (2. Januar 2006)

Such dir ein passendes Bild aus und bau es einfach nach. Der Verweis auf das Handbuch ist da genau richtig.
http://images.google.de/images?q=Ortseingangsschild+&hl=de&btnG=Bilder-Suche


--Nachtrag--
Hier ist ein schön großes Bild, bei dem du die Details gut siehst.
http://www.tee-ei-freiberg.de/content/images/PICT0142.JPG


----------



## Mbtec (2. Januar 2006)

Danke, das zweite Bild ist Klasse.

Damit wird es mir wohl gelingen.

LG


----------



## Night Vision Worker (3. Januar 2006)

keine Ahnung was du damit später machen willst, aber falls es irgendwie produziert werden soll, würde ich doch eher Freehand oder Illustrator verwenden!

Ansonsten entschuldigt bitte die Störung!


----------

